# Building a boat



## Ralph Muhs (Mar 24, 2019)

been working on this when i’m Not building Jamaica stone house or recovering from knees and shoulder replacementd

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7 | Creative 1


----------



## ThomasT (Mar 24, 2019)

Hello Ralph,

That is beyond beautiful,  we need more photosmore specifications.

Have a great day,
ThomasT

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2019)

Very nice, a boat build is still on my bucket list.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 24, 2019)

Eye candy for sure. I'd be reluctant to put it in the water so beautiful


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2019)

Great looking boat! Are the ladies contemplating taking it out? Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 25, 2019)

Way cool!


----------



## MarksCaribbeanWoodworks (Mar 25, 2019)

Wow!! very nice. I have only seen one other boat built by hand and this one is super sweet.

Great job!!!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Apr 16, 2019)

MarksCaribbeanWoodworks said:


> Wow!! very nice. I have only seen one other boat built by hand and this one is super sweet.
> 
> Great job!!!


I don’t live in the Caribbean but I spend lots of time in Jamaica
The boat is in Connecticut. 
West Virginia is my happy place!


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Apr 16, 2019)

ThomasT said:


> Hello Ralph,
> 
> That is beyond beautiful,  we need more photosmore specifications.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ThomasT (Apr 16, 2019)

Hello Ralph,

Thanks for the new photos, beautiful work.

Have a great day,
ThomasT


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like you have great help there! Chuck


----------



## sprucegum (Apr 16, 2019)

love it.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 16, 2019)

Wow Ralph! That....is....awesome! How long did that take?


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Apr 17, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Wow Ralph! That....is....awesome! How long did that take?


Off and on, now Nd then, occasionally, for about a year. Still have to make the mast and few other things

Reactions: Like 1


----------

